# Hi everyone!!



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya Im Angel and I`m 39 years young.. 
and live in the south west of england..I have 6 children from my 1st marriage, I had a tubal reversal op in July 2010
and got married again in september this year to a lovely fella..
we decided to have a baby together and although I was lucky enough to get pregnant just before the wedding, it was ectopic and I lost the baby and my right tube.. but had a lovely honeymoon in Florida just 2 weeks after the e/p.. it was so lovely out there we didnt want to come back. Hoping to start ttc again in December.. may have a little try in November? but feeling scared about it.. 
I think thats about all ..for now.. look forward to getting to know you all ..and making some new friends
have a nice day!! xx


----------



## Quaver

Hi Angelcake!:hi:
Remember me from MSE?:flower:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## angelcake71

Aww Quaver ..yes I do remember you.. how are you hun?
thankyou ladies for your warm welcome.. it means alot.. :flower: xx :coffee:


----------



## angelcake71

wow Chris you are so lucky to be living in the USA... went to Florida for our honeymoon.. and loved it xx


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## angelcake71

Thankyou Jenny Wren! x


----------



## Quaver

angelcake71 said:


> Aww Quaver ..yes I do remember you.. how are you hun?

I'm fine, still ttc #1...:haha:


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Aww well I hope you get a nice December BFP then.. you deserve it!! xx


----------



## angelcake71

:laundry::dishes: are waiting for me!


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave: Good luck!


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance: Thanks Peanut and Sabby xx


----------



## angelcake71

Sabby
I notice you are going to Florida.. ooh you lucky thing..
We had our honeymoon there in October.. it was amazing.. 2 weeks of hot sunny days.. 
we loved it and didnt want to come home.. are you staying in a hotel or villa?? xx


----------



## v2007

Helloooooooooooooooo & Welcome. 

:wave:

V xxxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Helloooo V xx


----------



## massacubano

howdy :friends:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Massacubano, 
thanks hun how are you? xx


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB! :hi:


----------



## angelcake71

Hello Dolce Bella x


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB


----------



## angelcake71

Thankyou Polo Princess xx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!!!! :wave:


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Cleckner xx


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to bnb xx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Thanks Mandy xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Welcome to BNB! :wave:


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Nichola x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'n'B!
:wave:
xxxx​


----------



## angelcake71

Thankyou Yazz and Bump! x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/HelloKittywelcome.gif


----------



## angelcake71

:flower:Thankyou Doctordeersmrs..x


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to B&B


----------



## kiwimama

hi and welcome :wave: I do hope you catch a sticky bean when you begin ttc!


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Thankyou Lucy and Kiwimama xx


----------



## happygal

welcome to bnb hun x


----------



## angelcake71

Thanks Happygal x


----------



## bump_wanted

Welcome to BnB you'll love it here 

good luck ttc xx


----------



## angelcake71

Thankyou Bump Wanted x


----------

